# Bikepark Winterberg - aktueller Andrang / Wartezeit am Lift



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen!

Könnte bitte jemand mal berichten, wie es aktuell werktags mit Schlange stehen am Lift in Winterberg aussieht? Ich komme nächste Woche auf der Durchreise dort vorbei und überlege, für einen halben Tag Ballern das Bike einzupacken. Wenn ich aber die Hälfte der Zeit nur in der Liftschlange stehe, habe ich da keinen Bock drauf...


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Juli 2020)

War am Mittwoch da. Schlange am Lift würde ich zur Hochzeit auf 15 min schätzen.
War schon gut was los. Nerviger finde ich mittlerweile den Brechsand. Die haben auf der downhill das obere Steinfeld damit mehr oder weniger zugekippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. Juli 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Könnte bitte jemand mal berichten, wie es aktuell werktags mit Schlange stehen am Lift in Winterberg aussieht? Ich komme nächste Woche auf der Durchreise dort vorbei und überlege, für einen halben Tag Ballern das Bike einzupacken. Wenn ich aber die Hälfte der Zeit nur in der Liftschlange stehe, habe ich da keinen Bock drauf...


Fahr stattdessen nach Willingen, da hast du mehr Höhenmeter, schönere Strecken (duskussionswürdig, ich weiß) und das bei weniger Anstehen!



Xyz79 schrieb:


> War am Mittwoch da. Schlange am Lift würde ich zur Hochzeit auf 15 min schätzen.
> War schon gut was los. Nerviger finde ich mittlerweile den Brechsand. Die haben auf der downhill das obere Steinfeld damit mehr oder weniger zugekippt.


Damit auch die Horden an Anfängern behaupten können, dass sie den Downhill fahren können (nicht, dass es vorher anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre.)


----------



## thissnow (31. Juli 2020)

Werktags geht's voll, 10-15 Minuten maximal.
Am Freitag fängt es an, Samstag und Sonntag 30 Minuten+, ab 11 Uhr ca.


----------



## Xyz79 (31. Juli 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fahr stattdessen nach Willingen, da hast du mehr Höhenmeter, schönere Strecken (duskussionswürdig, ich weiß) und das bei weniger Anstehen!
> 
> 
> Damit auch die Horden an Anfängern behaupten können, dass sie den Downhill fahren können (nicht, dass es vorher anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre.)


Den Eindruck hat man wirklich. 
Gefühlt waren wirklich sehr viele Anfänger unterwegs. Bin 10 mal die blackline gefahren und hatte nur 2 mal freie Bahn. Da waren sie teilweise am runterschieben.


----------



## xpippenx (31. Juli 2020)

Wenn du nach Willingen fährst musst du dir im klaren sein  dass es ein Anfängerpark ist. Auf der Dh hast du da eigentlich deine Ruhe, aber auf den Flowstrecken und der Freeride sind eben Anfänger unterwegs. Da haben die auch Vorfahrt und es muss Rücksicht auf die genommen werden. 
Daher würd ich dir zu ballern die DH empfehlen. 

Die Gondel nimmt aber nur in jeder vierten Gondel Biker mit. Da geht es eigentlich schneller wenn du mit dem K1 hochfährst.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (31. Juli 2020)

xpippenx schrieb:


> Wenn du nach Willingen fährst musst du dir im klaren sein  dass es ein Anfängerpark ist. Auf der Dh hast du da eigentlich deine Ruhe, aber auf den Flowstrecken und der Freeride sind eben Anfänger unterwegs. Da haben die auch Vorfahrt und es muss Rücksicht auf die genommen werden.
> Daher würd ich dir zu ballern die DH empfehlen.
> 
> Die Gondel nimmt aber nur in jeder vierten Gondel Biker mit. Da geht es eigentlich schneller wenn du mit dem K1 hochfährst.


Stimmt, aber die Endurostrecken sind ja auch noch da.
(die Absperrung der „neuen“ inoffiziellen Endurostrecke, ist die eigentlich offiziell?)

Allerdings sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, inwiefern Willingen mehr ein Anfängerpark ist als Winterberg. Aber man muss halt weniger warten, die Freeridestrecke finde ich fordernder als die in Winterberg, den Downhill auch, der Flow Country ist mit Tempo auch spaßig und länger als in Winterberg. Slopestyle und Jumpline hast du allerdings nur in Winterberg.


----------



## Zyrus (31. Juli 2020)

vor 2 wochen war ich auf nem sa und nem so da. man stand max. 10 min am lift.
will morgen wieder hin.


----------



## xpippenx (31. Juli 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Endurostrecken sind ja auch noch da.
> (die Absperrung der „neuen“ inoffiziellen Endurostrecke, ist die eigentlich offiziell?)
> 
> Allerdings sehe ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, inwiefern Willingen mehr ein Anfängerpark ist als Winterberg. Aber man muss halt weniger warten, die Freeridestrecke finde ich fordernder als die in Winterberg, den Downhill auch, der Flow Country ist mit Tempo auch spaßig und länger als in Winterberg. Slopestyle und Jumpline hast du allerdings nur in Winterberg.



Willingen zieht halt durch das Streckenkonzept mehr Anfänger an. Zudem is das Publikum das dort fährt sehr entspannt. Es gibt so gut wie niemanden der drängelt, weil die die ballern wollen auf der DH unterwegs sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2020)

Danke an alle für die Infos und Meinungen 



Xyz79 schrieb:


> War am Mittwoch da. Schlange am Lift würde ich zur Hochzeit auf 15 min schätzen.
> War schon gut was los. Nerviger finde ich mittlerweile den Brechsand. Die haben auf der downhill das obere Steinfeld damit mehr oder weniger zugekippt.


Max. 15 Min. zur Hochzeit ginge ja noch. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich meine Heimfahrt auf zwei Tage verteile und in Winterberg eine Nacht schlafe. Dann könnte ich mit einer 10er oder 20er Karte abends vor Liftschluss noch ein paar Abfahrten machen, den Rest am Tag drauf und wenn’s zu voll werden sollte, haue ich einfach ab.

Was, noch mehr planiert?  Der alte Sprung über das erste Steinfeld war schon letztes Jahr eh nur noch ein Witz, den konnte man ja (fast?) abrollen. Das war noch der einzige nennenswerte Stein im 1. Steinfeld...



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Fahr stattdessen nach Willingen, da hast du mehr Höhenmeter, schönere Strecken (duskussionswürdig, ich weiß) und das bei weniger Anstehen!


Mein letztes Mal Willingen ist schon um die 10 Jahre her, da gab’s nur Freeride und DH. Die Freeride fand ich da relativ langweilig, weil nur Tables mit rund gebremster Kante und total zerbröselte Anlieger. Auf der DH waren mir einige Sprünge deutlich zu groß und den Rest fand ich dann jetzt auch nicht sooo spannend. Kann sich ja aber alles auch geändert haben? Flow Strecken hab es damals noch keine...



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Damit auch die Horden an Anfängern behaupten können, dass sie den Downhill fahren können (nicht, dass es vorher anspruchsvoll gewesen wäre.)


Wird das jetzt so umgebaut, dass die fettärschigen Couchkartoffeln auf ihren Haibike eBikes runter kommen?  Die DH sind doch vor Jahren schon (da war’s noch die alte Streckenführung, was jetzt zum Teil die Freeride ist) die Kiddies mit ihren Dirtbikes ohne Vorderbremse runter geschüsselt. Was kommt als nächstes? Eine Rampe zum Abrollen vom Roadgap? 



thissnow schrieb:


> Werktags geht's voll, 10-15 Minuten maximal.
> Am Freitag fängt es an, Samstag und Sonntag 30 Minuten+, ab 11 Uhr ca.


Das würde ja zu meiner Idee passen, nur zu den Zeiten direkt nach Öffnung und vor Schließung zu fahren.



Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Stimmt, aber die Endurostrecken sind ja auch noch da.
> (die Absperrung der „neuen“ inoffiziellen Endurostrecke, ist die eigentlich offiziell?)


Hmm, die stehen natürlich nicht im Streckenplan... findet


----------



## Xyz79 (1. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke an alle für die Infos und Meinungen
> 
> Max. 15 Min. zur Hochzeit ginge ja noch. Ich überlege gerade, ob ich meine Heimfahrt auf zwei Tage verteile und in Winterberg eine Nacht schlafe. Dann könnte ich mit einer 10er oder 20er Karte abends vor Liftschluss noch ein paar Abfahrten machen, den Rest am Tag drauf und wenn’s zu voll werden sollte, haue ich einfach ab.
> 
> ...


Morgens ganz früh war noch super. 
Zum Abend hin wurde es aber nicht weniger. Da war die Schlange noch genauso lang wie mittags. 
Sonst wurde es nach 16 Uhr eigentlich immer weniger. Diesmal aber nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xpippenx (1. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mein letztes Mal Willingen ist schon um die 10 Jahre her, da gab’s nur Freeride und DH. Die Freeride fand ich da relativ langweilig, weil nur Tables mit rund gebremster Kante und total zerbröselte Anlieger. Auf der DH waren mir einige Sprünge deutlich zu groß und den Rest fand ich dann jetzt auch nicht sooo spannend. Kann sich ja aber alles auch geändert haben? Flow Strecken hab es damals noch keine...


Die DH hat sich dahin geändert dass alle Double  (bis auf den kleinen vor dem Steinfeld) zu geschüttet sind. Das Steinfeld existiert so auch nicht mehr weil das vor zwei (?) Jahren für das Bikefestival umgebaut wurde. 
Mittlerweile kann man die Dh in soviel Varianten fahren dass da für jeden was dabei is. Man kann der Strecke z.B. mehr Endurocharakter geben. Kommt halt darauf an wo man lang fährt.
Wenn du auf das letzte Stück ab dem Wilddieb verzichten kannst, würd ich empfehlen von da an über die Wiese Richtung Gondel runterzufahren. Wenn an der Gondel Betrieb ist würde ich direkt zum K1 fahren (bis in die Senke runter und an der Kletterhalle links, dann bist du direkt am Lift). Das is die Variante wo man am wenigsten treten muss ?.

Auf der Freeride hat sich nich viel geändert. 
Im Mittelteil zwei neue Table und ne eingefahrene Alternativlinie (startet da wo im Mittelteil auf der linken Seite wo auf der rechten Seite der erste Northshore gesperrt is) zum zweiten Parkplatz runter.
Du kannst aber auch von oben rechts neben der Freeride fahren. Dann hast du mehr Wurzeln (kleine).

Der inoffizielle Endurotrail darf nicht befahren werden weil er eben nicht offiziell ist ?‍♂️. Da fehlt leider die Genehmigung dafür. Es gibt unten am Auslauf ein kleines Endurostück (kurz vorm Ende unter dem Waldhotel wenn man aus dem Wald rauskommt). Is extrem ausgefahren, aber irgendwie gefällt mir das.


----------



## cxfahrer (1. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...aber die Hälfte der Zeit nur in der Liftschlange stehe, habe ich da keinen Bock drauf...





Xyz79 schrieb:


> Morgens ganz früh war noch super.
> Zum Abend hin wurde es aber nicht weniger. Da war die Schlange noch genauso lang wie mittags.
> Sonst wurde es nach 16 Uhr eigentlich immer weniger. Diesmal aber nicht.


War auch Mittwoch da, Schlange teils 1,5 fach aber nie länger als 15min, gegen spätnachmittag wurde es fand ich schon besser, aber ist im Grunde egal, da man ja nach 2x3min eh wieder ansteht. Hälfte der Zeit fahren war das aber nicht.
Holländer und Belgier waren etwas maskenresistent.

Sehr viele Kinder und Jugendliche, teils sehr mutig  aber mit Problemen in der Blackline. Ich hatte Probleme mit den Doubles, wie immer, und hab sie ausgelassen. Die Strecken selbst sind ja im Vergleich zu tschechischen Parks ein Witz. Freeride und SRAMtrail waren unten zu wegen Baustellen.

PS: aber ist schon alles in ordentlichem Zustand und sicher gebaut, keine bösen Überraschungen und Do-or-Die´s.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. August 2020)

xpippenx schrieb:


> Die DH hat sich dahin geändert dass alle Double  (bis auf den kleinen vor dem Steinfeld) zu geschüttet sind. Das Steinfeld existiert so auch nicht mehr weil das vor zwei (?) Jahren für das Bikefestival umgebaut wurde.
> Mittlerweile kann man die Dh in soviel Varianten fahren dass da für jeden was dabei is. Man kann der Strecke z.B. mehr Endurocharakter geben. Kommt halt darauf an wo man lang fährt.
> Wenn du auf das letzte Stück ab dem Wilddieb verzichten kannst, würd ich empfehlen von da an über die Wiese Richtung Gondel runterzufahren. Wenn an der Gondel Betrieb ist würde ich direkt zum K1 fahren (bis in die Senke runter und an der Kletterhalle links, dann bist du direkt am Lift). Das is die Variante wo man am wenigsten treten muss ?.
> 
> ...


Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung 
Alle Doubles zugeschüttet??  Da müssen die ja hundert LKW voll Erde da hoch gekarrt haben...!
Also zusammengefasst: DH ganz anders aber nicht unbedingt schlecht, Freeride mit Varianten aber wie damals immernoch eher sch.... 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> War auch Mittwoch da, Schlange teils 1,5 fach aber nie länger als 15min, gegen spätnachmittag wurde es fand ich schon besser, aber ist im Grunde egal, da man ja nach 2x3min eh wieder ansteht. Hälfte der Zeit fahren war das aber nicht.
> Holländer und Belgier waren etwas maskenresistent.
> 
> Sehr viele Kinder und Jugendliche, teils sehr mutig  aber mit Problemen in der Blackline. Ich hatte Probleme mit den Doubles, wie immer, und hab sie ausgelassen. Die Strecken selbst sind ja im Vergleich zu tschechischen Parks ein Witz. Freeride und SRAMtrail waren unten zu wegen Baustellen.
> ...


Hey, ein alter Bekannter noch aus Torque FR Zeiten  Wo ist denn dein cooles Avatarbilchen mit dem Typ auf dem Mopped (?) geblieben? 

Ich bin halt einfach verwöhnt von Lac Blanc, da steht man nie wirklich lange an, auch wenn die Liftschlange „voll“ aussieht.
Das mit den Masken hab ich in Bayern vor wenigen Wochen auch ähnlich erlebt, da aber durchweg bei allen Nationalitäten. 

Ja, wie immer viel Jungvolk und Anfänger im „Familienbikepark“. Blackline wäre vielleicht was, wo man einigermaßen in Ruhe durchfahren könnte? Da war ja meistens am wenigsten los. Die müsste ich eh mal öfter fahren, um die flüssig durchfahren zu können. Beim vorletzten Mal war mir die zu schmierig und beim letzten Mal war ich auch mit einem relativen Anfänger unterwegs. Das mit den Doubles kenne ich  aber wo gibt’s denn in Winterberg auf den interessanten Strecken (also außer Ex-4X und Slopestyle) noch Doubles?  Do-or-die Stunts gab es (außer den Doubles) ja eh nur die Sachen auf der Northshore. Freeride und DH fand ich eigentlich trotzdem immer noch am besten, weil man sie auch einfach relativ leicht auf Anhieb durchballern kann. (Die Baustelle unten sollte laut Plan mittlerweile weg sein) Mit den geilen natürlichen Strecken in Lac Blanc kann das alles natürlich nicht mithalten, auch wenn so ein Flowtrail hin und wieder schon mal Bock macht. Aber der Noch-Besitzer des Herz-Spenders für die Rettung meines Torque FRX 26“ Oldies wohnt halt nun mal nördlich von Winterberg... und wenn man schon mal da ist


----------



## Xyz79 (2. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke für die ausführliche Beschreibung
> Alle Doubles zugeschüttet??  Da müssen die ja hundert LKW voll Erde da hoch gekarrt haben...!
> Also zusammengefasst: DH ganz anders aber nicht unbedingt schlecht, Freeride mit Varianten aber wie damals immernoch eher sch....
> 
> ...


Blackline hat man ja meistens seine Ruhe. Wie gesagt, am Mittwoch von 10 Fahrten nur 2x auf niemanden aufgelaufen. Und da kommt man ja kaum an jemandem vorbei. Und einige am schieben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2020)

Xyz79 schrieb:


> Blackline hat man ja meistens seine Ruhe. Wie gesagt, am Mittwoch von 10 Fahrten nur 2x auf niemanden aufgelaufen. Und da kommt man ja kaum an jemandem vorbei. Und einige am schieben.


Stimmt, du hattest ja Blackline geschrieben. Naja, ich lasse mich überraschen...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stimmt, du hattest ja Blackline geschrieben. Naja, ich lasse mich überraschen...


Gruß zurück! Was mein Torque wohl mittlerweile in Kroatien macht? An meinem Capra quält mich die hölzerne Lyrik, Handgelenke tun noch weh von Mittwoch.

Doubles: der kleine in der DH, die Dinger in der Northshore. Insgesamt alles ok. Ich war halt das erste mal dort und hatte es mir nicht so vorgestellt, nicht so kompakt und voller Familientouristen. Aber ich war seitdem ich 1991 mal einen Job in Meschede hatte nicht mehr im Sauerland.

Hab mein Foto aus 1978 mit meiner 50cc Triumph lange genug als Avatar gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Gruß zurück! Was mein Torque wohl mittlerweile in Kroatien macht? An meinem Capra quält mich die hölzerne Lyrik, Handgelenke tun noch weh von Mittwoch.


Mein FR steht immer noch auf der anderen Rheinseite bei einem Freund im Keller, wird aber nicht mehr wirklich genutzt.
Mein FRX hängt jetzt im Keller an der Wand. Habe Ende April festgestellt, dass ein Lagersitz am Horstlink gebrochen ist. Von Canyon kam dann die Info, dass der Hinterbau vom DHX passt, also den gekauft (99€ je Einzelteil), ewig gewartet wegen Corona, Paket ausgepackt - Hinterbau ist schwarz. Wollte ich nicht am Rahmen in raw haben, also habe ich den Hauptrahmen mit mattschwarzer Folie beklebt... war ne mega Arbeit, sah aber echt ziemlich gut aus. Rad zusammengebaut, direkt gedacht „der Lenkwinkel sieht aber flach aus“, mit Wasserwaagen-App nachgemessen: knapp 62 Grad  Dann habe ich erst bemerkt, dass die DHX Kettenstreben ca. 2,5cm länger sind, weil beim DHX das Hauptlager über dem Tretlager sitzt und beim FRX dahinter. Hatte ich vorher leider nicht überprüft und mich auf die „kompetente“ Info von Canyon verlassen. Bin’s dann sogar mal gefahren, aber fährt sich grässlich. Tretlager hängt so tief, dass ich ständig hängengeblieben bin und der flache Lenkwinkel geht gar nicht, selbst wenn’s ordentlich bergab geht. Mail geschrieben, seit dem keine Antwort. Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, einfach ein komplettes DHX zu kaufen, den Rahmen zu übernehmen, weil alles vom FRX 1:1 dran passt, und den Rest zu verkaufen. Für was ganz neues ist gerade kein Geld da nach dem 8500€ Motorschaden unseres Autos im Winter  Das ist der lange und unnötig komplizierte Weg, der mich letztendlich durchs Sauerland führt 

Ich fahre übrigens z. T. immer noch die alte Lyrik, die ich schon im FR hatte...! 2007er Tauchrohre (!!) 2011er Standrohre und statt Coil und MiCo DH mittlerweile Solo Air und MST Dämpfung, läuft immer noch prächtig 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Doubles: der kleine in der DH, die Dinger in der Northshore. Insgesamt alles ok. Ich war halt das erste mal dort und hatte es mir nicht so vorgestellt, nicht so kompakt und voller Familientouristen. Aber ich war seitdem ich 1991 mal einen Job in Meschede hatte nicht mehr im Sauerland.


Ach, ich dachte die auf der DH haben alle mittlerweile kein Gap mehr. Die Dinger auf der Northshore sind mir zu sketchy...
Ich war seit 2007 immer wieder mal dort, aber seit ich Papa bin klappt das mit Bikepark eigentlich nie öfter als 1 mal im Jahr, da braucht man immer wieder etwas Anlaufzeit mit den gebauten Sachen. Bin auch nicht mehr so mutig wie vor 20 Jahren...



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Hab mein Foto aus 1978 mit meiner 50cc Triumph lange genug als Avatar gehabt.


Ja, auch wieder wahr. Hatte aber echt Wiedererkennungswert  BTW: ich bin 2 Jahre jünger als das Foto 
Ich hab das Fullface Gesicht auch schon ewig, aber keine Motivation, das zu ändern...


----------



## cxfahrer (2. August 2020)

Ja Bikeparks und Übung. 
Am Klinovec bin ich nach 1x DH und 1x Enduro immer so kaputt (450hm steilstes Gerumpel) , da komme ich nicht zum Üben. Danach gehen nur noch die Flowtrails wie Baron und Rubin. 

Ich hab hier ums Eck ne kleine Halde wo paar Jungs echt gute Linien mit kleinen und großen Sprüngen in 25 Höhenmeter gequetscht haben, da fahr ich ein zweimal die Woche lang, das hilft ganz gut.
Muß in meinem Alter immer dran bleiben, sonst rostet man ein .


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. August 2020)

So, meine Bikepark Übung für morgen/übermorgen hat sich auch erledigt... ich habe heute spontan ein anderes DHX abgeholt. Nur 100km weg statt 400, besserer Zustand, die schönere Farbvariante, gleicher Preis - da habe ich nicht lange überlegt.

Dann muss ich wohl schauen, dass ich dieses Jahr noch 1-2 Tage Lanc Blanc realisieren kann, ist eh mein Lieblings Park. Da gibt’s ein paar leichte Strecken (aber nicht so Flow-Murmelbahnen wie in Winterberg, die man mit nem Scooter fahren könnte), zwei die mich durchweg relativ nah an meine Grenzen bringen, wenn ich die Bremsen einigermaßen offen lasse, und zwei, die mich teilweise über meine Grenzen bringen. Perfektes Training also. Und Spaß macht’s auch noch 

Das mit dem Einrosten kenne ich mit meinen „zarten 40“ leider auch schon, vor allem im Kopf  Jetzt die Tage das Bike aufbauen, dann geht’s wieder rund! Hier gibt’s einiges an gebauten wie auch offiziellen Trails, wo man sich gut fordern kann


----------



## Merrakon (4. August 2020)

letzten Montag war es übelst, megamäßig voll dort.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (4. August 2020)

Merrakon schrieb:


> letzten Montag war es übelst, megamäßig voll dort.


Und in Willingen konnte man teilweise direkt zum Lift durchgehen, auf dem Downhill waren vielleicht eine handvoll Leute, auf dem Freeride auch kaum mehr.


----------



## Merrakon (17. August 2020)

Asphaltsurfer schrieb:


> Und in Willingen konnte man teilweise direkt zum Lift durchgehen, auf dem Downhill waren vielleicht eine handvoll Leute, auf dem Freeride auch kaum mehr.


genau so wars


----------



## boris1967 (18. August 2020)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eine Rampe zum Abrollen vom Roadgap?


Bring hier keinen auf dumme Gedanken, vielleicht liest der Feind ja mit.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (19. September 2020)

Heute morgen um 9.30 war die Warteschlange für Tickets bis zum Eingang des Campingplatzes. Und die Tickets gab es nicht im Bikeshop sondern am Skilift weiter unten. Und die Schlange zog sich bis ca. 12 Uhr. Ein Schelm der denkt, man könnte organisatorisch etwas besser machen.  Aber das ist leider schon immer, ich bin seit 4 Jahren öfter mit dem Sohn hier, die Regel hier. Aber so lange die Leute kommen und stehen wird sich da nix ändern.
Um sich die Ausrüstung im Shop zu leihen ,  steht man schon gerne ab 7 da. Öffnungszeit ist 9 Uhr. Und zur Schnelligkeit des Personals sag ich nix. Das muss man schon life erlebt haben.
Die Schlange am Lift ist bis zum Ausgang der Freeride gewesen. Dafür ging es aber mit ca. 15 bis 20 Minuten erstaunlich schnell. Schon schön zu sehen,  dass sich die Masse hinten anstellt. Außer natürlich der ein oder andere Ausreißer, wo vielleicht die Kinderstube versagt hat. Das waren dann auch komischerweise auch viele von denen, die niemals mit dem Mountainbiken angefangen haben, sondern eigentlich von geburt an verkannte oder noch nicht entdeckte Youtube Stars oder Downhillweltmeister gewesen sind.


----------



## Zyrus (19. September 2020)

Stand heute bis 30! Minuten am großen Lift, selbst am kleinen Lift stand man 5 Minuten.
Die Warteschlange um Karten zu bekommen hat mein Vorredner schon passend beschrieben.
Was er wohl nicht erwähnt hat bzw etwas unter gegangen ist, dass man dort ca. 2 Stundenanstehen durfte. Hab meine Karte nach 5 Abfahren verkauft.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (20. September 2020)

Damit hatte ich zum Glück keinen Erfahrungswert, da glücklicher Besitzer einer Gravity Card. Somit nix mit Anstehen am Kassenhäuschen, sondern nutzen der ersten halben Stunde, in der die Wartezeit am Lift noch kurz ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (20. September 2020)

unter der woche auch schlimm?
gibt es eigenlich ne webcam wo man den betrieb im park sehen kann?


----------



## Xyz79 (20. September 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> unter der woche auch schlimm?
> gibt es eigenlich ne webcam wo man den betrieb im park sehen kann?


Bis letztes Jahr war unter der Woche nicht viel los. Da hatte man fast gar keine Wartezeit am Lift. 
Dieses Jahr war es komplett anders da alle Schulen geschlossen waren.


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (20. September 2020)

Jetzt ist unter der Woche wieder nichts los. Ich konnte Donnerstag direkt zum Lift durchgehen.
(wobei es ein wenig wie auf deutschen Autobahnen war: die Freeride war gesperrt, es stand ein Bagger im Trail aber gearbeitet wurde nicht.)


----------



## Zyrus (23. Oktober 2020)

skwal83 schrieb:


> unter der woche auch schlimm?
> gibt es eigenlich ne webcam wo man den betrieb im park sehen kann?



ja, aber wie so oft im jahr 2020 entspricht die qualität dem fortschritt der videotechnik aus dem jahr 1990.


----------



## B1ackAdd3r (23. Oktober 2020)

Zyrus schrieb:


> ja, aber wie so oft im jahr 2020 entspricht die qualität dem fortschritt der videotechnik aus dem jahr 1990.



Haut hin 






						Fehlerseite
					

Immer auf den vorgegebenen Trails bleiben Da ist wohl etwas schief gegangen Anscheinend bist du nicht auf der richtigen Seite ...




					www.bikepark-winterberg.de


----------



## Merrakon (29. Oktober 2020)

Sonntag den 1.11. ist Jahresabschluss.. 
Ich denke mal es wird ein turbulentes Wochenende .
Mit Abstand werden wir es alle genießen können.


----------

